# So.. my friend found a pigeon -____-



## Kahna (Jun 15, 2011)

So.. a few weeks ago (I don't remember how many exactly) my friend told me he found an injured pigeon in the road.. the bird wasn't really moving and sort of just sat there, it didn't even move to go to the bathroom, was just sitting in its own waste. He took it home and put it in a box lined with newspaper. It wouldn't eat at first.. eventually they tried everything in their kitchen and it started eating rice. Originally they had no cover on the box, but one day he went on his porch and the bird (he named it Odysseus) had found the highest point in the room and was just perched there. He's been taking care of it for a while.. the bird was tagged, we figured it was a racing pigeon, but didn't have the resources to find out where it came from. He went on vacation on Saturday to Florida and tried releasing the bird on Friday... he left it in his yard for a few hours but he still didn't fly off.. he just hid for a while, then once again found the highest spot and sat there. I have been taking care of said pigeon since Saturday and will be returning it to him Thursday of next week but I told him I'd help in whatever way I could while the bird was with me. So one of my friends has a coworker that raises pigeons.. and when I gave him the tag info he was able to track where Ody came from. Now here's the kicker.. I live in New Jersey. This bird is a racing pigeon from Nebraska. The owner was contacted and asked about the condition of the bird but I guess because pigeons are cheap he didn't really want it back because it would cost too much. So now my friend is trying to figure out what to do with it. 

I found this site after a Google search so I was hoping you can help us with our options. That same friend's father has pigeons so I can always ask him to take the bird but wanted to know otherwise what we might be able to do. Right now he's still in the same box and we have a screen over the top. He's eating cracked corn and has a shallow-ish dish for water (like a Chinese food container, the round ones). He avoids my hand whenever possible, but sometimes lets me pet his tail for a few seconds. He barely makes any noise at all and just stands there staring. I never really see him sitting, but that could just be because whenever I go to take care of him he's on alert and gets all puffed out. He's a huge bird... he doesn't have any outward injuries like cuts or bleeding and he hops around, I can't tell if he's favoring a leg or a wing.. is there a certain way I can check any of those things? He fluttered like crazy when I picked him up to read his tag. He hasn't pecked at me either.. 

I don't think my friend wants to keep him permanently.. just to rehabilitate him properly and maybe he can fly home? Actually I don't even know how to tell if it's a him or how old it is.. I would have asked the owner but I wasn't the one who spoke with him.

Help? T___T


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the co worker that raises pigeons may be a good place?


----------



## Kahna (Jun 15, 2011)

The guy who raises them doesn't have room... and the friend's dad actually keeps pigeons for dog training, no clue how that works, but yeah


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kahna said:


> The guy who raises them doesn't have room... and the friend's dad actually keeps pigeons for dog training, no clue how that works, but yeah


ok..no not a good place with a dog trainer..so your in new jersey?.. someone here on this site may be able to take the bird.. you may want to make a new thread in the adoption section and state racing pigeon in new jersey free to good home..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

While you are looking for a home for the bird, you could give it maybe a dove mix that you can buy in a pet shop. Just rice is not a healthy diet for a pigeon. He really needs more than that.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Send your friend's dad a letterbomb from me, please....or just post his name here so I can report him....(incidentally....'dog training' most often means disabling the Pigeon either by tying the feet or disabling the wings....so a dog can shred the live Pigeon to pieces. If there's anything more reprehensible and cowardly than that....tell me what...
It might mean pointer/hunting dog training...but the vast majority of times it does not at all).

Regarding the Pigeon....OK, you are doing right NOT to allow him/her free rein.

As Jay says, I would also start to diversify his/her diet a bit. Dove mix....maybe a bag of Parrot Pellets (Budgie sized).

Can you post a photo of the Pigeon ???

Now...possibly what happened is, after having gotten lost, he/she just couldn't cut it in the Feral world (very often Homers cannot catch on). So it's great that your pal brought him in because he/she was likely on her last legs....

Now...the option you speculate of releasing her/him for a flight back 'home'....really has no chance of working. The distance is too great, and he/she will almost certainly end up in the same predicament she was in when your friend made the rescue. 

So...you wanna move to your Plan B...finding a suitable home. Jay's advice is good...you can also post in the Adoption section on this site.

I am a bit concerned about the lack of movement, though. He eats well, drinks well ? Does she seem sleepy and listless often ?

Thanks for finding the Forum...and for caring.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for caring about this bird! I can understand the original owner not being able to have it shipped back to him - it can be pretty expensive with a shipping box costing $10 and the actual shipping to get it there costing around $50.

It sounds like the bird is healthy. Probably just stressed and confused. So you live in Nebraska....do we have any members nearby that can help? I can't think of any at the moment, but I'm sure we do.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Victor lives in Nebraska, so I sent him a message about this thread. Libis also lives there but she only has doves.


----------



## Kahna (Jun 15, 2011)

Ahh thanks for all the feedback, I find it very helpful and my friend will too when I tell him all this later! He's a very caring person so I'm not surprised he took it home.

Nono, I live in New Jersey. The bird is from Nebraska haha.

I wasn't feeding the bird the rice anymore, he's been eating cracked corn. Thank you for the suggestions of what to be giving him.. I tried going to several local Agways and they were out of all pigeon feed.. kind of strange.

As for my friends father, they breed hunting dogs, and I've seen the pigeons.. I can vouch that they're all healthy and cared for in good conditions (I went to look when they said they might be able to take it). The family is very animal friendly and have been doing alot and going out of their way to help me with Odysseus so I really don't think that any pigeons are getting maimed, they're very caring people... I just didn't think it would be good for said person or the bird to take him when the bird is older you know?

Pictures:


















Can you tell how old it is? Or if it's a boy/girl from just looking at it? o.o Sorry I've never had a pigeon.. haha

He eats and drinks with no issues, ever since I've had him he's been eating/drinking & pooping regularly. I was worried about him not moving as much, but today he was MUCH more alert and perky than he's been since I've had him. Someone else said he was probably really disoriented and extremely exhausted. But today his head was going in all different directions listening to the sounds outside and he was prancing around his box. I sat out on the porch where his box is and was listening to him move around and eat his food. He's a pretty amusing bird. 

Is it not wise to keep just one pigeon? Either way I have to give the bird back when he gets back from vacation, but now since I've found the site I know I can try to find another home for him in the area. I'll definitely let my friend know about the adoption section.. what about if he wanted to keep it? Is that not recommended? Is it expensive?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just corn isn't good either. Surely you can find a wild bird mix. Even that would be better. He should be in a cage, rather than a box. A cage large enough where he can flap his wings. What do you cover the box with? He shouldn't be left in the dark in a closed box. Either he will need to find a home for him or keep him. Pigeons like the company of other pigeons, so yes, better to have more than one. No, they're not expensive to keep, except that he would need to be able to afford to buy a few medicines, or maybe a vet visit if he were to be sick. But if he can not afford to buy him a bird seed mix, and just feeds him what is in the kitchen (rice), then he shouldn't keep him. Can you post a picture of his poops, to see if they look healthy or not?


----------



## Kahna (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, I don't think he originally thought that he would have ended up having the bird for so long but since he has and has gotten attached I know he's played with the thought of keeping it so that's why I'm looking for information.. He did his best on short notice, and considering it was a completely random act and knew nothing about pigeons, I think he's trying his best. The box is big enough for the bird to spread his wings, but I know its pretty shallow and have been looking into other places to keep him. Is there any kind of cage that I should avoid or will any kind of bird cage that's big enough do? Do they like toys or anything like that?.. I know people that have had cockatiels(spelling?) and parakeets but pigeons are so much bigger and I didn't know if any of those things in their cages would be appropriate. I also gave him the corn because that's what I was suggested by someone else, but I can definitely pick up these things that have been mentioned if someone wants to tell me what's most reasonably priced and best for the bird out of all the things that have been mentioned. The box is only covered with a screen to prevent him from getting out, it's not enclosed. And the spot he's in is very cool, doesn't get too hot... gets sunlight in the day and relatively quiet. He gets plenty of air. 

I just changed his papers a little while ago but the next time I go out there I'll take a picture of that for your inspection.. thanks again.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's good news regarding the hunting dog thing....it is, unfortunately, a rarity that someone who does this will actually worry about the birds' welfare at all. It still isn't _good_, as it causes the Pigeons undue stress and that's not healthy for 'em at all...

All to say for sure is he/she is an adult Homer. As Jay said, do buy something better than corn as feed.

Now...that's one good-looking Pigeon there. I think (as suggested before) the best outcome would be to find a local racing loft that needs a breeder bird. You may have to get a sex test, of course....but perhaps not.

Second possibility is someone who has a loft and just keeps a variety of Pigeons.

Third best option would be for either you or your pal to keep the Pigeon, either as a house Pigeon or in a loft/coop situation (i.e. build housing for him/her). If the former, no particular need to get a second. If the latter...a second would be nice and there are always plenty of unreleasable Ferals which have been mended back to health but sustained injuries which will never mend to the degree for release.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Screen is good, as long as he can't push it off and nothing can push it in and get to him. I hope you aren't just leaving it outside all night. And it shouldn't be left in the sun where he can't get out of the sun if he wants. He could overheat sitting in a box in the sun. A raccoon or something could get him. Some people use a dog crate to house them in. But in a safe place. Because a raccoon or a hawk can reach through a dog crate too. You also said that he was found a few weeks ago. So if what the bird has been eating is rice since then, then I wouldn't say he is doing so great on short notice. He has had a few weeks to get some wild bird seed or dove mix. If you want him to be healthy, then you need to give him things that will keep him healthy.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoops! I thought it was the other way around, sorry!  He's one BEAUTIFUL bird! I would take him but I can't afford to have him shipped down here.

There's a lot of people who race in NJ. I'm thinking the original owner sold or gave this bird away and it ended up in NJ as a breeder. Probably accidentally got out and his home was too far away so he just stuck around in town.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

hi where in nj are you located i live up north, I could take him in if you not too far from me


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

What a beautiful pigeon he is indeed! He , and I say he, because his neck irresdecent feathers are bright in color. His cere (above his beak) looks much like my 8 year old racer, Paris. I would estimate he is an older male, oh, maybe 6-8 years old. He seems very alert. He probably was tired and very streesed out. How do the poops look at this point? Can you post a picture?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he looks like a nice pigeon..wish I could have him... hey all you Jersey folks.. where are you?..lol.. I think it would be a good idea if you have not already..made a thread with jersey racing pigeon free and pick a good person who may be interested.. you should get some responses.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What does the band say? I can see AU, which means it is a racing band. The year it was born should be right next to the AU part  They usually read something like this "AU 2004 ABC 34872"


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

The original loft was already determined (Nebraska !) and they say they don't want the Pigeon back...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Make a thread with "Jersey racing pigeon for free" and pick a good person who may be interested.. you should get some responses.


Contact member Sdym first (last post on previous page) and see if that works out...if not, this is a good idea....


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, where in NJ? I know there are a few racing clubs around, at least one in Bound Brook, and probably several more. Closer to Philly and NY I think there are more racing folks. I buy my pigeon feed at a local Agway.........It costs 0.69 per pound if you buy it by the pound. Get a good diet into him/her. Some grit (stones) would be good too. For the short term you could buy something like the Cockateil grit in Petco.....a bit small for pigeons but probalby better than nothing. Petco also sells a Pigeon/dove seed mix but the seeds are very small, I like the Agway mix better. 
The band (tag) on his leg will have his/her year of birth....you will see something like a 10 or 09 or 11 somewhere there. He/she could be older than that but probably it is wihin the last year or two. It is hard to tell the sex from the picture.......easier from behavior with time, males coo more and louder. If it lays an egg it is a female : )


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Jaye said:


> The original loft was already determined (Nebraska !) and they say they don't want the Pigeon back...


But it is very likely he sold it to someone and didn't keep track, probably forgot about it. I doubt a bird from Nebraska just wandered over to NJ and decided to hang out. Unless it was lost on a very long race and got pulled up to NJ by the CJC.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Woodnative said:


> Yes, where in NJ? I know there are a few racing clubs around, at least one in Bound Brook, and probably several more. Closer to Philly and NY I think there are more racing folks. I buy my pigeon feed at a local Agway.........It costs 0.69 per pound if you buy it by the pound. Get a good diet into him/her. Some grit (stones) would be good too. For the short term you could buy something like the Cockateil grit in Petco.....a bit small for pigeons but probalby better than nothing. Petco also sells a Pigeon/dove seed mix but the seeds are very small, I like the Agway mix better.
> The band (tag) on his leg will have his/her year of birth....you will see something like a 10 or 09 or 11 somewhere there. He/she could be older than that but probably it is wihin the last year or two. It is hard to tell the sex from the picture.......easier from behavior with time, males coo more and louder. If it lays an egg it is a female : )


Should be older than that, judging by the band color and style. This year AU bands are red, last year they were "gold" and in 2009 they were solid plastic light yellow  2008 they were lime green. 2007 they were white, 2005 was blue, 2003 was dark green. So I'm banking on 2004 or 2006  He looks like a well matured bird.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I guess they changed their mind and decided that they want to keep him/her


----------

